# Mod Madness!!



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









Here are a few mods that I have done on the Outback to get it ready for another season.

This was the half tub and shower door replacement mod. Bought the full tub on Ebay _(they only had white but that is ok, I can live with it)_ and the shower door at CW. Also reinforced the floor below the tub while in there. Reused the original shower rap to keep the job cheap as possible. 




















Next mod was to replace the kitchen counter top. The old plastic one was breaking near the stove and spreading. Bought the sink on Ebay. Had the counter top made at the local counter top shop. Reinforced the counter while the top was off. Used the stove cut out piece to replace the folding counter top on the end. 




















Next I had the counter top shop make a matching dinette table to the counter top. The old plastic dinette table was starting to split a little so why not. Used the legs and wall mount from the old table. 








Lastly I had a nightmare happen on our first trip this year. While dewinterizing I twisted the little plastic white nut off inside the water heater drain. I had been wanting to change out the drain plug at some point so now was as good a time as any. After an hour of digging out the plastic and re-tapping the threads I put in the drain fitting pictured below. Winterizing will be a breeze now...yippeee!! 








Also put in a quickie flush but no photos, sorry. It works like a champ!

Happy Camping!








Tony

PS here are a few photos of some old mods in case you have not seen them yet.

Before and after shots of the under bunk drawer additions.


























Before and after trim mod




















Full depth kitchen drawers and new slides plus a new drawer to replace the flip down door.




















Moved the outside storage locks on all the doors to the middle and added another quarter turn latch so I do not have to always use a key to lock the doors to secure them.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Man... I thought I've been doing a lot but that is just CRAZY AWESOME!! WTG!!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

All of those MOD's are great! I especially like the new trim...that looks great!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Man! I thought I was bad.... You Rock! The trim looks really good. I like the bathtub change also!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Job......really like the RUM and COKE on the counter !!!! Nice add-on


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I did the hot water heat plug replacement also. Had to dig out a plastic plug last year but couldn't find the tap and plug anywhere. Finally found it last winter and replaced it this week. It will be nice to be able to drain the water heater during the season with out having to work with the plastic plug.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job on the mods!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

that's what makes it so much fun. all good stuff.

kevin


----------

